# Making fish sturcture



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Our 150 acre lake has no weeds and we have been sinking pine trees for years. Now that few people use the natural Christmas trees these are hard to get and we need to find other solutions. Thinking about building structure from pallets or finding a way to sink brush piles. We have tried using PVC pipe in 5 gallon buckets of concrete, but would like to find a way to use wood. Need something we can sink in 12' or deeper because of skiers and other pleasure boaters. Any suggestions where we can look for info?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Id imagine you could get a bunch of limbs that are down in the woods if you have access to some property.


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

I have used x-mass trees years ago, but they rot away too quickly. I started using tree tops and limbs from white oak, locust, Osage orange, basically any wood that makes a good fence post will last much longer. I drill holes in flat sandstone field rocks with a concrete drill bit and attach with copper wire for cheap weights.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Star1pup said:


> Our 150 acre lake has no weeds and we have been sinking pine trees for years. Now that few people use the natural Christmas trees these are hard to get and we need to find other solutions. Thinking about building structure from pallets or finding a way to sink brush piles. We have tried using PVC pipe in 5 gallon buckets of concrete, but would like to find a way to use wood. Need something we can sink in 12' or deeper because of skiers and other pleasure boaters. Any suggestions where we can look for info?


i hit up the local tsc and rural king right after christmas and they give me all of their left over live christmas trees.


----------

